# Pen Drive acting weird



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

We have a 7-8 year old pendrive. We have scanned it in different computers using different anti-viruses and it's clean everytime. Whenever we copy some data and try to open it in a different system "most" of the times and "many" of the folders show this kinda crap instead of the data that we have copied-

*oi64.tinypic.com/5oukn9.jpg

Now these files/folders cannot be deleted, they can be deleted only with a format. Any help?

Thanks


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2016)

I think formatting is the easiest solution to your problem. However, you have to make sure that there is no virus/worm on your machine as well, otherwise it would just reinfect your pen drive and all the formatting would be for nothing.

Therefore, I suggest that you try to format the pen drive and then scan your machine for malware.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

Do they come after a format ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 9, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have a 7-8 year old pendrive. We have scanned it in different computers using different anti-viruses and it's clean everytime. Whenever we copy some data and try to open it in a different system "most" of the times and "many" of the folders show this kinda crap instead of the data that we have copied-
> 
> ...


Either data is corrupted, or pen drive infected or source computer infected or file partition system problem (ntfs fat)

0. Try malwarebytes and 360 total security (or any other) search pen drive virus.
Checked the computer first for viruses then do this:
1. Run cmd - Navigate to Accessories>Command Prompt (Run this with Admin rights)
2. type attrib *.* X: -r -s -h /s /d (where X: is the drive, this is your flash drive letter)
3. you can invoke other commands by typing attrib /?

1. Does same data work on other pen drive if you made copy?

2. Why don't you ask source computer to send screenshot of file structure name extension so you can easily rename one by one. (In this case Data infected)

3. On source computer, that data works??

4. You can copy paste or cut paste data to computer and see if you can copy and access files from it. (In this case drive problem)

5. Or check pen drive properties and check disk for any errors.

6. Also check File partition system of pen drive and source computer.
TestDisk - Partition Recovery and File Undelet
Data Recovery Software Products and Downloads - Runtime Software Product


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2016)

> 2. type attrib *.* X: -r -s -h /s /d (where X: is the drive, this is your flash drive letter)



What's the logic of this here ? The data on the drive has become gibberish and removing - -s file attributes will do nothing. You are in a confusion that _something_ is changing the extension and attributes of the file after being copied but I've experienced this problem and this is not the case.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> What's the logic of this here ? The data on the drive has become gibberish and removing - -s file attributes will do nothing. You are in a confusion that _something_ is changing the extension and attributes of the file after being copied but I've experienced this problem and this is not the case.


Pen drive owner not mentioned data size, 5gb data on 8 gb drive..etc
I saw many infected pen drive hide data, so thought changing attributes will help him.

You experienced similar problem, did you find solution??
And what actually happened with data.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I think formatting is the easiest solution to your problem. However, you have to make sure that there is no virus/worm on your machine as well, otherwise it would just reinfect your pen drive and all the formatting would be for nothing.
> 
> Therefore, I suggest that you try to format the pen drive and then scan your machine for malware.





dashing.sujay said:


> Do they come after a format ?



Yes the problem is there after the format. Like I have mentioned scanned and tried to copy data to and from different pc's but still the result was the same. Any way to test whether the pen drive is fine or not?



amit.tiger12 said:


> Either data is corrupted, or pen drive infected or source computer infected or file partition system problem (ntfs fat)
> 
> 0. Try malwarebytes and 360 total security (or any other) search pen drive virus.
> Checked the computer first for viruses then do this:
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Pen drive owner not mentioned data size, 5gb data on 8 gb drive..etc
> I saw many infected pen drive hide data, so thought changing attributes will help him.
> 
> You experienced similar problem, did you find solution??
> And what actually happened with data.



In my case, the drive was beyond recovery.



billubakra said:


> Yes the problem is there after the format. Like I have mentioned scanned and tried to copy data to and from different pc's but still the result was the same. Any way to test whether the pen drive is fine or not?



You may try formatting with third party tools or OEM provided tool, if any. Also, you may also try filling 0's.

If these do not help, may be your drive is gone.

BTW did you try clean command from diskpart ?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> In my case, the drive was beyond recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please suggest some third party tools? And IDK that OEM has provided any tool for this. Regarding zero fills, most of the links mentioned in that site are not working. What's that clean command, didn't get it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Can you please suggest some third party tools? And IDK that OEM has provided any tool for this. Regarding zero fills, most of the links mentioned in that site are not working. What's that clean command, didn't get it.



Did you check the link I gave in the post ?

---

Open cmd

```
diskpart
list disk
select disk #
clean
create partition primary
assign
```


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

For checking disk..
Right click on pendrive > properties > tools > error checking > check now > tick on both "Automatically fix file system errors" and "scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors".

This will solve problem.

If you use recovery software..
On FAT file system you can't recover exact folder name file name with exact directory/structure, while on NTFS system you can recover files folder with exact name and directory..
How much and what you recover it will depend on recovery software.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2016)

*Did you check the link I gave in the post ?*

I did brother.

*Open cmd
diskpart
list disk
select disk #
clean
create partition primary
assign
*

Unfortunately the system with xp is only listing the internal hdd's after entering list disk.

*For checking disk..
Right click on pendrive > properties > tools > error checking > check now > tick on both "Automatically fix file system errors" and "scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors".
This will solve problem.*
PD is clean.

*If you use recovery software..
On FAT file system you can't recover exact folder name file name with exact directory/structure, while on NTFS system you can recover files folder with exact name and directory..
How much and what you recover it will depend on recovery software.*
Now why would I use a recovery software? I do not want to recover anything.

Is there any reliable software that can tell about the overall health of the pd, hdd's etc.?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

billubakra said:


> *Did you check the link I gave in the post ?*
> 
> I did brother.
> 
> ...


Recovery info in case you decide to format again.
Disk doctor. Stellar phoenix


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Recovery info in case you decide to format again.
> Disk doctor. Stellar phoenix



Well for recovery Recuva helped me at one time. So, if I have to recover it will be on the top of my list. Disk doctor and Stellar also helps in recovering and not in accessing the health of a drive.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Well for recovery Recuva helped me at one time. So, if I have to recover it will be on the top of my list. Disk doctor and Stellar also helps in recovering and not in accessing the health of a drive.


Stellar has option for checking disk health.
Wondershare and easeus also does good job in recovery

For pendrive health.
1. Check flash
2. RMPrepUSB
3. H2testw


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

did you checked for malware?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 11, 2016)

Tomal said:


> You have a 7-8 year old pendrive and you are worried cause it's acting weird??!!! I think you are the one who is acting weird here.
> 
> Just kidding
> Listen, a friend came to me with his pendrive with a similar problem (not exactly the same, but similar) and with SafeBytes the pendrive is cleaned and working just fine now



Well old is gold. Also why don't you gift me a new one  Age should not have an impact on storage devices AFAIK. Tried Malwarebytes, it was clean. Will try SafeBytes too.



amit.tiger12 said:


> did you checked for malware?



Yes. It is clean.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Well old is gold. Also why don't you gift me a new one  *Age should not have an impact on storage devices* AFAIK. Tried Malwarebytes, it was clean. Will try SafeBytes too.



Yes, age may not have any impact. But, number of write and erases on drive can impact device health. Flash memory devices have a fixed write and erase cycles, after which they tend to go bad (ex: 1,00,000 erase-write cycles).

USB flash drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi
Flash memory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi
How long Can a USB Flash Drive Last


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am using 1gb memory card from 9-10 years.. works fine.. using for repair boot CD..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

What type of files were there on computer. Doc pdf??
Exact size you remember, for file on computer?
How much space occupied by pen drive now??
Try opening pen drive files with 7zip or winzip or notpad++.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 11, 2016)

_What type of files were there on computer. Doc pdf??
_Mixed Files .doc, .pdf, .jpeg, .mp3 etc

_Exact size you remember, for file on computer?
_Irrelevant question and IDK.

_How much space occupied by pen drive now??
_o. Formatted it.

_Try opening pen drive files with 7zip or winzip or notpad++.
_No need, formatting done.

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Stellar has option for checking disk health.
> Wondershare and easeus also does good job in recovery
> 
> For pendrive health.
> ...



Download link for Check Flash?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> _What type of files were there on computer. Doc pdf??
> _Mixed Files .doc, .pdf, .jpeg, .mp3 etc
> 
> _Exact size you remember, for file on computer?
> ...



You can't say anything irrelevant, you don't know exactly what happen so we are finding out that everything is possible.

One user from above post encountered same problem idk how he dealt with that but did not say any word with your problem and not finding solution. So he is definately faking it.

You formatted data?? Why?? Ok you said in first post.
You can try to recover it now. At least try for recovery you don't know anything. "Act stupid get better outcome."

Check flash link..
HOME PAGE OF MISHA CHERKES

Software sites for extra links.
Majorgeeks.com
Filecluster.com
Softpedia.com


----------



## billubakra (Aug 11, 2016)

_You can't say anything irrelevant, you don't know exactly what happen so we are finding out that everything is possible.
_
I still think that file size thing don't matter.

_One user from above post encountered same problem idk how he dealt with that but did not say any word with your problem and not finding solution. *So he is definately taking it.*
_
Taking what?

_You formatted data?? Why?? Ok you said in first post.
You can try to recover it now. At least try for recovery you don't know anything. "Act stupid get better outcome."
_
Why are you thinking that I need to recover any data? I never mentioned anything about that. I have the data. If I copy it via the pd to some different machine, it just doesn't work.

_Check flash link..
HOME PAGE OF MISHA CHERKES

Software sites for extra links.
Majorgeeks.com
Filecluster.com
Softpedia.com_
Thanks.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

billubakra said:


> _One user from above post encountered same problem idk how he dealt with that but did not say any word with your problem and not finding solution. *So he is definately taking it.*_
> Taking what?


Sorry, not taking. *Faking*


billubakra said:


> _You formatted data?? Why?? Ok you said in first post.
> You can try to recover it now. At least try for recovery you don't know anything. "Act stupid get better outcome."
> _
> Why are you thinking that I need to recover any data? I never mentioned anything about that. I have the data. If I copy it via the pd to some different machine, it just doesn't work.


You have that data, which was damaged or infected in pd?? Well then just check for pd problems.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 12, 2016)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION]: I suggest you repeat the process with a blank pen drive. Also try the pen drive in a different machine (apart from the source and second one).

1) you will know if the issue is with your computer or pen drive
2) if the problem is with  any of your computers, you will know which one.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2016)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]
_Sorry, not taking. *Faking*_
Now why would someone do that लोल


_You have that data, which was damaged or infected in pd?? Well then just check for pd problems.
_

I have that data in my system, wanted to copy it to some other system. Yeah will check it for errors and stuff using the softwares shared by you.

  [MENTION=1931]lywyre[/MENTION]_
I suggest you repeat the process with a blank pen drive. Also try the pen drive in a different machine (apart from the source and second one).

1) you will know if the issue is with your computer or pen drive
2) if the problem is with  any of your computers, you will know which one._

I have tried it in many different systems with various anti viruses but still *some *or *most *or *all *of the data shows up like this *oi64.tinypic.com/5oukn9.jpg

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]

Scanned via H2testw. Got this result-

The media is likely to be defective.
491.7 MByte OK (1007176 sectors)
486.2 MByte DATA LOST (995768 sectors)
Details:0 KByte overwritten (0 sectors)
0 KByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 0 sectors)
486.2 MByte corrupted (995768 sectors)
0 KByte aliased memory (0 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x000000001ebc9000
Expected: 0x000000001ebc9000
Found: 0x020202022a8a8202
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 2.48 MByte/s
Reading speed: 9.14 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4

How to rectify the error?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

Did you try clean command with win 10 PC ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 12, 2016)

^is your pen drive empty??
Please format again. Quick and full format. And then run the test, works better.
500mb data was copied from computer then it's damaged corrupted.

As per your results...
Pen drive space 500mb+ 500mb data lost+500 mb data corrupt.

Actually i don't know much about it. But this software is usually used for checking fake drive.

Try check flash first.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you try clean command with win 10 PC ?



Worked. After assigning it prompted me to format the drive, the default allocation size selected was 16 kilobytes out of 32 and 64 kilobytes. Hope that is ok.



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^is your pen drive empty??
> Please format again. Quick and full format. And then run the test, works better.
> 500mb data was copied from computer then it's damaged corrupted.
> 
> ...




Formatted but still same kinda result. Check Flash showed these errors-


Spoiler



Error at address 3647B071h: expected "01111111", found "00001110".
Error at address 3667B000h: expected "01111111", found "11111111".
Error at address 36700190h: expected "01111111", found "10110110".
Error at address 36800016h: expected "01111111", found "11011010".
Error at address 3697B0BBh: expected "01111111", found "01001010".
Error at address 36A7B06Eh: expected "01111111", found "00101001".
Error at address 36B3B08Bh: expected "01111111", found "10000000".
Error at address 36CFB194h: expected "01111111", found "10100111".
Error at address 36D00194h: expected "01111111", found "10100111".
Error at address 36E00077h: expected "01111111", found "10010110".
Error at address 36F3B06Eh: expected "01111111", found "00101001".
Error at address 370BB194h: expected "01111111", found "10100111".
Error at address 371FB092h: expected "01111111", found "10100010".
Error at address 37200092h: expected "01111111", found "10100010".
Error at address 37300190h: expected "01111111", found "10110110".
Error at address 37400190h: expected "01111111", found "10110110".
Error at address 3753B1B1h: expected "01111111", found "01111110".
Error at address 378FB018h: expected "01111111", found "11101011".
Error at address 37900018h: expected "01111111", found "11101011".
Error at address 37A3B126h: expected "01111111", found "10100101".
Error at address 37C7B166h: expected "01111111", found "01100001".
Error at address 37D00126h: expected "01111111", found "10100101".
Error at address 37E00092h: expected "01111111", found "10100010".
Error at address 37F000BBh: expected "01111111", found "01001010".
Error at address 380001D9h: expected "01111111", found "10110001".
Error at address 381BB148h: expected "01111111", found "00010000".
Error at address 382BB148h: expected "01111111", found "00010000".
Error at address 3837B166h: expected "01111111", found "01100001".
Error at address 38400014h: expected "01111111", found "10010000".
Error at address 3877B130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 388FB0F0h: expected "01111111", found "00111101".
Error at address 389000F0h: expected "01111111", found "00111101".
Error at address 38A7B130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 38B3B03Eh: expected "01111111", found "00100101".
Error at address 38C7B06Eh: expected "01111111", found "00101001".
Error at address 38DFB03Eh: expected "01111111", found "00100101".
Error at address 38E0003Eh: expected "01111111", found "00100101".
Error at address 390BB054h: expected "01111111", found "11000111".
Error at address 3917B054h: expected "01111111", found "11000111".
Error at address 3937B01Dh: expected "01111111", found "11010100".
Error at address 39400194h: expected "01111111", found "10100111".
Error at address 3957B08Bh: expected "01111111", found "10000000".
Error at address 3963B08Bh: expected "01111111", found "10000000".
Error at address 3983B018h: expected "01111111", found "11101011".
Error at address 3993B137h: expected "01111111", found "00010110".
Error at address 39A00018h: expected "01111111", found "11101011".
Error at address 39B00121h: expected "01111111", found "10101000".
Error at address 39CBB014h: expected "01111111", found "10010000".
Error at address 39D00142h: expected "01111111", found "10100110".
Error at address 39E00016h: expected "01111111", found "11011010".
Error at address 39F00119h: expected "01111111", found "01000000".
Error at address 3A0BB014h: expected "01111111", found "10010000".
Error at address 3A10017Fh: expected "01111111", found "10011111".
Error at address 3A200148h: expected "01111111", found "00010000".
Error at address 3A30017Fh: expected "01111111", found "10011111".
Error at address 3A57B0D9h: expected "01111111", found "11100100".
Error at address 3A6000D9h: expected "01111111", found "11100100".
Error at address 3A8FB130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 3A900130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 3AB7B06Ch: expected "01111111", found "11010000".
Error at address 3AC0006Ch: expected "01111111", found "11010000".
Error at address 3AE7B06Eh: expected "01111111", found "00101001".
Error at address 3AF0006Eh: expected "01111111", found "00101001".
Error at address 3B00001Dh: expected "01111111", found "11010100".
Error at address 3B13B054h: expected "01111111", found "11000111".
Error at address 3B200054h: expected "01111111", found "11000111".
Error at address 3B37B130h: expected "01111111", found "10110110".
Error at address 3B47B1DEh: expected "01111111", found "10101011".
Error at address 3B5001B1h: expected "01111111", found "01111110".
Error at address 3B60013Fh: expected "01111111", found "01010011".
Error at address 3B9BB137h: expected "01111111", found "00010110".
Error at address 3BA3B137h: expected "01111111", found "00010110".
Error at address 3BBBB119h: expected "01111111", found "01000000".
Error at address 3BC3B119h: expected "01111111", found "01000000".
Error at address 3BD3B166h: expected "01111111", found "01100001".
Error at address 3C1BB01Bh: expected "01111111", found "11000001".
Error at address 3C23B01Bh: expected "01111111", found "11000001".
Error at address 3C4BB0D9h: expected "01111111", found "11100100".
Error at address 3C53B0D9h: expected "01111111", found "11100100".
Error at address 3C6BB124h: expected "01111111", found "10011011".
Error at address 3C73B124h: expected "01111111", found "10011011".
Error at address 3C9BB130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 3CA3B130h: expected "01111111", found "01111100".
Error at address 3CB7B000h: expected "01111111", found "11111111".
Error at address 1E5BB124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 1E67B194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 1E83B0A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 1E900166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 1EA7B166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 1EB00000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 1EC000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 1EDBB194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 1F03B05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 1F23B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 1F33B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 1F4000D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 1F50006Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 1F73B05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 1F83B1B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 1F9BB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 1FB3B0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 1FC3B092h: expected "10101010", found "01110111".
Error at address 1FDBB0A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 1FE3B081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 1FF000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 2003B077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 202BB190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2033B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 20400010h: expected "10101010", found "10101110".
Error at address 20500124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 2063B126h: expected "10101010", found "01110000".
Error at address 2073B13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 208FB124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 20900124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 20A3B054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 20BBB17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 20C7B17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 20E7B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 2107B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 211FB034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 21200034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 214FB1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 215001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 216000BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 2173B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 2183B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 219FB03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 21A0003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 21C3B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 21D3B19Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 21EBB06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 21F0003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 220001DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 222FB130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 22300130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 2253B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 22600130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2273B190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2280006Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 2293B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 22A0001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 22B000A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 22C3B05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 22D7B194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 22E3B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2313B054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 232654EDh: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 2330001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 234A54EDh: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 2350006Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 237BB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 2383B03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 2397B0BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 23A00014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 23B3B190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 23CBB01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 23DBB130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 23E7B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 242FB018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 24300018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2443B077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 2453B1DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 2463B0BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 2473B119h: expected "10101010", found "10010101".
Error at address 2480005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 24900119h: expected "10101010", found "10010101".
Error at address 24A00034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 24B3B166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 24C7B121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 24D0013Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 24E7B126h: expected "10101010", found "01110000".
Error at address 24F3B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 25000166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 2523B148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 2547B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2573B130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2587B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 259FB1B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 25A001B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 25B3B03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 25CBB1DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 25D0013Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 25E000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 25F0006Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 262FB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 26300077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 264FB148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 26500148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 266000BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 2673B0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 269BD76Bh: expected "10101010", found "10111010".
Error at address 26A3B19Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 26C7B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 26D7B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 26E3B1B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 26F3B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 273BB018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2747B03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 275BB034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 27600077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 27700077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 2787B081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 2793B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 27B3B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 27C00190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 27D3B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 27F3B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 2807B1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 282FB19Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 2830019Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 284000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 285001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 2860013Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 28700166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 288BB126h: expected "10101010", found "01110000".
Error at address 289BB014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 28BFB17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 28C0017Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 28D3B077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 28E3B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 28FFB1DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 290001DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 2923B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 2947B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 2957B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 2963B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 2970003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 2987B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 2997B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 29A7B054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 29B3B194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 29C7B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 29D00194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 29E00130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 29F0005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 2A07B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 2A1FB0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 2A2000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 2A37B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 2A43B000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 2A500054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 2A63B166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 2A700018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2A87B148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 2A9BB01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 2AB7B148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 2AC7B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 2B27B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 2B33B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 2B4FB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 2B500077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 2B73B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2B800194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 2B90001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 2BABB190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2BB00054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 2BDBB194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 2BE3B121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 2C07B0A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 2C1FB06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 2C20006Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 2C3001DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 2C43B1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 2C5BB142h: expected "10101010", found "01110011".
Error at address 2C67B0BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 2C7FB119h: expected "10101010", found "10010101".
Error at address 2C800119h: expected "10101010", found "10010101".
Error at address 2C93B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 2CA7B148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 2CB001B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 2CDBB13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 2CE3B13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 2CF3B1B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 2D2BB018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2D3BB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 2D47B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 2D53B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 2D600130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2D77B077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 2D800054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 2D9654EDh: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 2DA00190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2DBBB01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 2DC3B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 2DD7B05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 2DE3B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 2E0FB1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 2E1001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 2E2FB130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 2E300130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 2E63B054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 2E73B016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 2E8000A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 2E97B0A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 2EA001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 2EB00130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 2EC00124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 2ED3B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 2EE3B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2EF00000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 2F000016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 2F17B016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 2F43B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 2F5BB0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 2F8BB05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 2FC7B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 2FD0008Bh: expected "10101010", found "01010101".
Error at address 2FE7B01Bh: expected "10101010", found "00010100".
Error at address 2FF0003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3007B054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 3013B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 3027B092h: expected "10101010", found "01110111".
Error at address 3037B1D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 3043B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 3053B19Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 306BB0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 30700124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 3083B0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 30A3B19Eh: expected "10101010", found "10001100".
Error at address 30BBB1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 30C3B13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 30D001D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 30E0005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 30FBB17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 310BB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 3110001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 312001B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 313001B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 31400081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 3150006Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 317BB0A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 31AFB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 31B00121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 31C7B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 31D0003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 31E00130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 3203B1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 3213B190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 3220001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 3237B1D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 324001D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 325BB081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 3263B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 3293B17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 32A0017Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 32B0008Bh: expected "10101010", found "01010101".
Error at address 32C3B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 32D3B121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 32E7B13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 32F3B194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 33000166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 3317B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 33200121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 33300130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 3347B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 335FB03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3360003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3370003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3387B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 339000BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 33A00194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 33B00034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 33C3B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 33E7B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 33F3B071h: expected "10101010", found "11011011".
Error at address 34000071h: expected "10101010", found "11011011".
Error at address 3417B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 3423B01Bh: expected "10101010", found "00010100".
Error at address 34300148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 344BB148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 345BB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 3463B1DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 3477B119h: expected "10101010", found "10010101".
Error at address 3487B08Bh: expected "10101010", found "01010101".
Error at address 3493B1DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 34C3B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 34D00077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 34FFB194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 35000194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 3523B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 3547B081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 3550005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 35600071h: expected "10101010", found "11011011".
Error at address 35700071h: expected "10101010", found "11011011".
Error at address 3597B0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 35A3B034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 35B001D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 35C3B194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 35D0017Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 35F3B014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 361FB000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 36200000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 3633B000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 3643B016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 3657B081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 366BB016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 367FB1D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 368001D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 36900081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 36A3B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 36C3B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 36DBB13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 36E3B13Fh: expected "10101010", found "10000110".
Error at address 3707B121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 371BB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 3723B0D9h: expected "10101010", found "00110001".
Error at address 3743B018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 375FB03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3760003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 377FB01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 3780001Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 3793B190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 37A00054h: expected "10101010", found "00010010".
Error at address 37B00190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 37C3B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 37DFB1F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 37E001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 3813B092h: expected "10101010", found "01110111".
Error at address 382000A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 383000A1h: expected "10101010", found "10110010".
Error at address 384001F8h: expected "10101010", found "01101111".
Error at address 3850001Bh: expected "10101010", found "00010100".
Error at address 38600016h: expected "10101010", found "00001111".
Error at address 388BB121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 3893B01Bh: expected "10101010", found "00010100".
Error at address 38AFB17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 38B0017Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 38DBB1B1h: expected "10101010", found "10101011".
Error at address 38E3B08Bh: expected "10101010", found "01010101".
Error at address 3913B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 39200018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 39300121h: expected "10101010", found "01111101".
Error at address 3947B06Eh: expected "10101010", found "11111100".
Error at address 3957B03Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3960003Eh: expected "10101010", found "11110000".
Error at address 3977B06Ch: expected "10101010", found "00000101".
Error at address 39800190h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 39900130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 39A00034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 39B7B01Dh: expected "10101010", found "00000001".
Error at address 39CFB0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 39D000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 39E0005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 39F3B124h: expected "10101010", found "01001110".
Error at address 3A000000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 3A1000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 3A27B130h: expected "10101010", found "10101001".
Error at address 3A43B000h: expected "10101010", found "11111111".
Error at address 3A53B166h: expected "10101010", found "10110100".
Error at address 3A67B0BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 3A83B17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 3A97B17Fh: expected "10101010", found "01001010".
Error at address 3AA00148h: expected "10101010", found "11000101".
Error at address 3ACBB08Bh: expected "10101010", found "01010101".
Error at address 3AD001DEh: expected "10101010", found "01111110".
Error at address 3B17B137h: expected "10101010", found "11000011".
Error at address 3B200018h: expected "10101010", found "00111110".
Error at address 3B4BB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 3B5BB077h: expected "10101010", found "01000011".
Error at address 3B7FB194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 3B800194h: expected "10101010", found "01110010".
Error at address 3B9FB034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 3BA00034h: expected "10101010", found "00101010".
Error at address 3BB00130h: expected "10101010", found "01100011".
Error at address 3BDFB05Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 3BE0005Fh: expected "10101010", found "11001111".
Error at address 3BF00071h: expected "10101010", found "11011011".
Error at address 3C2FB0F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 3C3000F0h: expected "10101010", found "11101000".
Error at address 3C4001D9h: expected "10101010", found "01100100".
Error at address 3C5000BBh: expected "10101010", found "10011111".
Error at address 3C6FB126h: expected "10101010", found "01110000".
Error at address 3C700126h: expected "10101010", found "01110000".
Error at address 3C800014h: expected "10101010", found "01000101".
Error at address 3CAFB081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 3CB00081h: expected "10101010", found "11100011".
Error at address 1E5BB000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1E600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1E700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1E800000h: expected "01010101", found "11111111".
Error at address 1E900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1EA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1EB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1EC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1ED00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1EE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1EF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1F900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 1FF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 20F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 21F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 22F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 23F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 24F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 25F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 26F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 27F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 28F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 29F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2A900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2AF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2B900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2BF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2C900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2CF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2D900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2DF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2E900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2EA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2EB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2EC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2ED00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2EE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2EF00000h: expected "01010101", found "11111111".
Error at address 2F000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2F900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 2FF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 30F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31300000h: expected "01010101", found "11111111".
Error at address 31400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 31F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 32F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 33F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 34F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 35F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 36F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 37F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 38F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39A00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39B00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39C00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39D00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39E00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 39F00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3A900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3AF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3B900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BC00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BD00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BE00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3BF00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C000000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C100000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C200000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C300000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C400000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C500000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C600000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C700000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C800000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3C900000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3CA00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Error at address 3CB00000h: expected "01010101", found "01010111".
Pass #1 completed, 8107 errors found.


Test completed, total 8107 errors found.

*oi66.tinypic.com/krtjt.jpg

*oi65.tinypic.com/rssuo0.jpg

How to fix these errors?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2016)

Are the files still there after _clean_ing ?

If yes, you may use *chkdsk /f* to fix them.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Are the files still there after _clean_ing ?
> 
> If yes, you may use *chkdsk /f* to fix them.



I formatted before using your method. I will copy few files again and will follow the chkdsk /f if those files/folders are still there. Any way of cleaning the errors, as I have posted in the last reply.

P.S. How to add that spoiler thing as you did in the last post?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I formatted before using your method. I will copy few files again and will follow the chkdsk /f if those files/folders are still there. Any way of cleaning the errors, as I have posted in the last reply.
> 
> P.S. How to add that spoiler thing as you did in the last post?



Use 



Spoiler



tags. Look in the quick toolbar, right to Youtube icon.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 13, 2016)

ok. it's logical error, physical error are impossible to repair.
link for more about these error.
What Are Physical & Logical Hard Drive Bad Sectors, How To Repair The

Did you tried full format??
if yes and still error there.
then try low level format, it's actually found in windows xp, when you install new os like windows xp it asks you to format  drive. and that full format is low level format.
for low level format you can search google. there are many, i used one in Hiren's BootCD. Try their site.

other than that someone said earlier in post, to delete partition and assign new partition. 
You can try this method. Don't use windows built in partition tool. Use some professional software, download it from torrent. I used minitools partition manager try that, its easy to use among others. or acronis partition manager.

some earlier said about writing 0's or random letter. it's actually wiping data or completely erase data or leave no trace etc etc. there are many tools available. try those.
I downloaded many wiping tools earlier. Never used them, only using ccleaner which wipes free data. 
Roadkil.Net - Welcome to Roadkil.Net!
try this and 7 pass is ideal. try both 0's and random if you want.

What is Write Zero? (Data Destruction Method

Btw searched on Google,
Wipe - zero fill
LLF (low level format) - zero fill + scan bad sector + repair bad sector (map out permanently for reading and writing, can't detect by chkdsk commands)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 13, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Use spoiler tags. Look in the quick toolbar, right to Youtube icon.


How to add spoiler in Tapatalk?? Without writing /spoiler ??
There is no spoiler tag in Tapatalk...


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ok. it's logical error, physical error are impossible to repair.
> link for more about these error.
> What Are Physical & Logical Hard Drive Bad Sectors, How To Repair The
> 
> ...



Thanks. Will keep you and [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] updated on this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> How to add spoiler in Tapatalk?? Without writing /spoiler ??
> There is no spoiler tag in Tapatalk...



I guess you can't.


----------

